

Ask HN: How does a programmer also help out with BizDev? - sown

I like programming but I have a unique perspective on business problems in general (family of business owners).<p>What should a programmer know about bizdev?
======
jkaykin
You should know that you are a one man team. Go out and build products and
sell the products you build. It's good to be a programmer with biz dev skills.

~~~
sown
what are your favorite biz dev skills?

------
creativeone
Symbiotic software partnerships. Your added value as a programmer is ever
increasing with the growing importance and availability of APIs on the web.

These get you in front of customers. They add value to both softwares. I'd
recommend an article like this: <http://digitalcapitalism.com/2009/04/api-
marketing/>

